# Air condition



## Gacop (Oct 5, 2018)

I would like some input on the type air condition for a camper. What are the pros and cons between a window type unit and the top of the camper type? When I make a decision to purchase a camper it will be 20 ft. or shorter. The thought of it tearing up and being able to just pull it out of the wall and replacing it sounds good but I'm sure there are some cons. Thx in advance.


----------

